# Mosquito Open May 7, 2006



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

Sunday, May 7, 2006 - 6:30am-3:00pm - Mosquito State Park launch ramp (off Rt. 305)
Pre-entry fee $70. **Day of event $75. Must be postmarked by May 1st.

Paybacks (based on 60 teams) - Big Bass and 2nd BB included with entry. *1st place $600.00 *2nd $500.00	*3rd $400.00	4th $300.00	5th $250.00 6th $200.00 7th $150.00 8th $100. 00 *Big Bass $600.00 - 2nd Big Bass $300.00	
* * * Proceeds to help defray costs of free annual childrens fishing contest! Money or places may increase, or decrease with greater or lesser participation. *denotes plaques

Mail to: Wayne Westfall 762 Aberdeen St. Akron, OH 44310
Make check payable to: Portage Lakes Bassmasters
Tourney information, Chris Langenfeld (330) 882-4453 evenings - or Louie Kunkle (330) 825-5702 evenings.
Registration (money) questions only, Wayne Westfall (330) 253-6394
Basic Rules
1. Tournament limit will be 5 bass, 12 or larger. Measured mouth-closed, tail-pointed. One courtesy measurement will be allowed. You may fish by yourself or with a partner, $70 per entry. ** $5 fee for late or same day registration. Only 1 Big Bass prize per team (or individual) and Big Bass must be alive to be eligible. 
2. Tournament registration will begin at 5:00am. Tournament will begin at 6:30am. There will be a pre-tournament meeting 5 min. before start to cover lake rules etc. Tourney will end at 3:00pm . There will be no grace period. Any situation not mentioned will be what is usual and customary or revert to State laws. Off limits are launch area cove from inside of rock breakwall, outside (main lake) side of rocks are legal, and Refuge area North of causway. !5 mph speed limit N. of causway. No wake approx 300 ft. from shore. 
3. A 4 oz. (.25) penalty will be subtracted from total for each dead bass. No live bait, trolling or breaking local park regulations. Any violations become the responsibility of the party involved. Boat owner responsible for all safety equipment and any liability that may occur during tournament. Tourney director(s) or committee, reserves the right to refuse any entry for any reason. 
4. Only state operated restrooms may be used during the tournament. No alcoholic beverages permitted during tournament hours. Ties may be broken by number of fish, then by flip of coin if still tied. Teams may split if mutually agreed apon.
5. Should a protest arise, it must be received in writing by check in time. Tourney director, his agents, or committee may decide the outcome. The accusing party must be prepared to pay for any tests to resolve protest. If outcome is in favor of accusing party, financial responsibility then shifts to the accused party. There will be no refund of entry fees for any disqualification or no shows. All entrants must sign form below and agree with the basic rules. Good Luck and Good Fishing! _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ __ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 
%	2006 Mosquito Lake OPEN, Official Tournament Entry Form
Sunday, May 7, 2006 at Mosquito Lake - pre-enter deadline postmarked by May 1.

*Boater Name: *Partner Name:
*Address: Address:
*City: City:
*State/Zip: State/Zip:
*Phone:
*Signature: *Signature:
* required

Waiver: I have read and agree with the basic rules. By signing this form we agree to waive all responsibility (can not siu) on the part of any tournament officials, host (Portage Lakes Bassmasters), sponsors, or the State of Ohio, as to injury, damage, or even death, that may occur in connection with this event. We further release any responsibility (can not siu) for any negative publicity, embarrassment etc., that may occur from decisions, disqualifications, or refusals made. We fully realize that we are participating at our own risk. Have fun and be safe! PL Bassmasters


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Good practice event for the "HUGE" Mosquito Madness tournament. right Nip!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

SURE... for those of us fishn it!  

I have always loved these opens put on by these guys- do a great job- good fun- awesome folks.

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

OK, I can see I'm never going to hear the end of it. Nothing like the inaugural but always next year.


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Time to look at this event for Sunday, May 7, 6:30-3pm. Reg. starts at 5am. Lots of bass being caught now! Will be a good tournament. See ya there! 

PS Can pay at ramp ($75)  
www.portagelakesbassmasters.4t.com
www.dobass.com


----------



## fishin'cpl (Jan 10, 2006)

I can't wait I got my first tournament for Midwest Sportsman is sat May 6, and then I'm fishing the open next day I've been running all over for tournaments and haven't been to Mosquito for about a 2 weeks and I miss here I can't catch fish on berlin or Milton like I can skeeter so I'll see you guy Sun. morning can't wait---Chuck


----------



## fishin4five (Dec 2, 2005)

i'll most likely be there paying at the ramp sunday. any idea on approximately how many boats?


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Last I talked to Wayne a few days ago he had around 20 teams. My phone and e-mails have lots of inquiries. Should end up with around 30 or so teams? Should be a fun event even with a small turn out. Most of the big guns will be at Portage for the x-series. Come on out as we should have the lake basically to ourselves. See ya there!


----------



## fishin4five (Dec 2, 2005)

great! it will be nice to have some breathing room. i think my dad may come out as well...he's hardly used his boat this year. see ya sunday.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

will be there also for a ramp pay


----------



## cedar1 (Feb 5, 2006)

Any results yet?


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

1.Dunlap/Dunlap 10.56
2.Shriver/Evans 10.17
3.Lecon/Williams 10.15

Big Bass- Discerni/Discerni...4.13


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Seems like that "Shriver" guy is always in the money wherever he fishes!! Must be a pimp.


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

ParmaBass said:


> Seems like that "Shriver" guy is always in the money wherever he fishes!! Must be a pimp.


No comment!!!


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

John Shriver is one of the areas best.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

No Comment?? I need some tips here!! My wife would let me fish alot more if I won a few tournaments!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Culln you let that Procraft kid beat you out!?!?!! He really likes Stratos but is to embarrassed to change his OGF name.

Good job to all top THREE OGF finishers at this event!!!! AND the OGF bigbass!!!!- 

I smell an "unofficial" OGF tournament in the future...???!!!!

Your all just lucky I was tryn' to drain Portage that day  

Nip


----------



## TeAm_BoAtBoYs (Apr 3, 2005)

hahaha, i was so freakin extactic when we caught tht giant. i thought we woulda won fo sure, just couldnt get the 2 lbers i had the day before. ended up with 5th tho, ill take another check at skeeter....


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

Joe, Did you fish last weeks Wed nighter at Mosquito? What kind of weights were brought in. I really haven't had a chance to get out on the local lakes much yet this year and I am itching to get back out there with you guys. I think these southern lakes may have spoiled me though! We'll fish either the 24th or 31st so see you guys out there.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

I hope to make it the 24th


----------



## TeAm_BoAtBoYs (Apr 3, 2005)

yea i fished. Nicl took 1st with almost 11 lbs. i think chapmans had 2nd and chuck had 3rd i think, and i am not sure the weights.


----------



## bassjerk (Apr 13, 2004)

Have The Bass Spawned Up There Yet? It's Seemed To Be Over At Portage Lakes


----------

